# What is the proper way to reset the computer



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey all first of all I would like to know do we reset the ECU or the PCM. I have found so many different opinions and dont know what is correct. This is what I did. I pulled the engine cont relay in the fuse box ,second grey one closest to the passenger fender. Then I turned the key to the on position until all the chimes stopped. I then turned the key off and waited 30 secs. Turned the key back on and had a check engine light. I turned the car on and let it idle until it got to operating temp. Followed by the let it idle with AC on for 5 min. Let it idle 5 min with the AC off. shut it done for 30 sec then start it back up. So next I figured if I drove for a while maybe the light will go off. I did notice that the car seemed to run extremely well. I drove for 5 miles and the light did not go out. I pulled over and hooked up my diablo tuner to read the codes. and there were about 7 of them. left bank rich, right bank rich, something about the alternator, and cant remember the other ones but it was obvious that these code were displayed because of me pulling the engine cont fuse. I cleared them and drove the car and it just did not seem to have the same pull but still ran great. If i did not clear the codes would the check engine light have turned off on its own or would it still have stay one, or did I do it wrong----danfigg


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Pull one battery cable for 5-10 minutes. If you have a continued problem though the code will get there again


----------



## Solidsnk1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Try Disconnecting the positive cable and lay it against the ground cable for 5-10 minutes, another way of doing it.


----------

